# Eggs dimpling/denting



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

We have 7 House Snake eggs, that were laid 33 days ago. They have begun to dent inwards, 3 of them are especially bad, and have got progressively worse over the past few days.

They are in a polybox incubator kept at around 29-30 degrees with a thermostat. They are in a plastic tub with moist vermiculite (I used the same weight of water as vermiculite) and some sphagnum moss on top. I noticed dripping condensation on the lid within the first few days so added holes in the lid and tilted the box slightly so that water runs off and doesn't drip on the eggs.
They were still looking healthy until about 5ish days ago when I noticed them start to deflate slightly. I know a common reason for this is low humidity, but since condensation is still regularly forming on the lid (which I wipe off when I notice) surely the humidity is high enough? What can be the problem?

Also the eggs were laid surprisingly early - we expected her to lay 60 days after mating, but she only went 43 days before laying, and she hadn't been in with the male before this. Any ideas why she went so early?
The eggs looked good, and were candled and all seemed fertile.

Photo of the eggs when laid
Photo of the eggs a few days ago (they have got a fair bit worse since then)

Any help much appreciated - this is our first time breeding snakes so all a bit new to us, although we thought we were doing everything right!


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dimpling is caused by low humidity at this early stage of incubation.


----------



## GM123 (Nov 23, 2010)

ye looks to dry, id put damp moss to rehydrate the eggs!


----------



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks guys  I put them in a new box without so many holes in the lid with freshly prepared vermiculite, and put a damp paper towel over the top of them. Hopefully they will plump back up


----------



## deverick1976 (Apr 30, 2012)

i would put moss in the poly box make sure its moist put eggs on top with small amount over the eggs my 15 corn eggs hatched out that way and are all healthy


----------

